# الفــرص التصــديرية والتجـاريـــة



## ادعم طموحك (15 فبراير 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]الفــرص التجــاريــة والصنــاعيــة*[/FONT]​​

نتشــرف بالتوصـل الى صيغـــة مـن التعـــاون المشــترك[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
حيث اننا وكــلاء لكبـرى المؤسســات العربيـة والاوروبية[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ العــــاملـة بمجــالات ​

*الاستيـراد والتصدير - التمثيل التجارى - تطــوير الاعمال**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​ 
*مـواد البنــــاء - المواد الغذائيــــــة – استصلاح الاراضى**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​ 
*المشــتقــــات البتـروليــــــة - قـنـــــوات تمــويـليـــــــــة**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot] الفــرص التصــديريـــة **[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​

[FONT=&quot]بتوميـن[FONT=&quot] * ديـزل * نحاس * براميل * سكراب * اسمـنت * حـديـد[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]يـوريــا[FONT=&quot] * سكــر * زيـت * قمــح * ذرة * أعـــلاف * تــمــويـل[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[email protected]**
*[FONT=&quot]www.egmerge.com[/FONT][/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]tel.: **[FONT=&quot]0020185713970[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​


----------

